# Router Table



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Does anyone have pictures and or a description of a really good router table


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Ed

Please define "really good router table"........  

If you do a simple search on the forum, you will find as many "router tables" as you could ever wish for...

regards
James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ed

That's a hard one ,good and simple ones like the Oak-Park router table ( orange crate type) or the good ones with all the bells and whistles like the Norm A, (NYWS) deluxe type...

And the price is always part of that.from 125.oo to 800.oo+ dollars..

I'm sure if you pin down the price you will get some pictures and description.


==========



Ed Fleming said:


> Does anyone have pictures and or a description of a really good router table


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, I have checked out many plans, including Norm's. I have CAD ability and wanted to include as many features as possible. I guess the problem is that there is not much improvement on Norm's design that can be done. I looked at a Jointec Clincher with a big fence today, guy said he had $700.00 in it and would sell it for 1/2 price. BUT I don't know if I would ever use all its capabilities, looks awkward to me. Also the router sets in one end versus too one side.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

Here's some links you may want to read 

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=62300
http://www.ncwoodworker.net/forums/f31/jointech-clincher-incra-tablesaw-1971/

========


----------



## wnagle (Oct 13, 2008)

I built Norm's and really like it... I did make a few changes in dust collection and later to the fence.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ed, one of the biggest favors you can do for yourself is "keep it simple" when it comes to routing. Read a while and you will find many postings on the "whistles and bells" available on tables. A simple table with a simple fence and clamps will let you spend more time routing and less time worrying over a complicated set up.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

Mike;

Sounds like good advice, I am on my second router table top now along with two box joint jigs, one at a 10 degree angle so I can make joints on an angle. Made three small footstools (pine) all four sides at ten degrees which look pretty good.

Ed


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Aug 2, 2008)

http://www.patwarner.com/router_table.html

Note fence, direct router mounting, and extension pieces for supporting wide objects.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Ed:

A couple of suggestions, if I may:

1. Borrow or buy a copy of Bill Hylton's book "Woodworking with the Router." This book covers the design and building of a router table quite well.

2. Obtain a copy of Pat Warner's article "The Ultimate Router Table." In the article, Mr. Warner details why he created the features of his table and how to make the table.

Both are excellent sources of information for building a router table.

Cassandra


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

My local PBS station has been airing episodes from Woodsmith magazine, I believe it is called Woodsmith Shop. The table they use is like the first one I built from plans in ShopNotes #1. There are so many great designs it is hard to chose just one. Bill Hylton has plans in his book for a specialty table that tilts. I am afraid you will end up with more than one table no matter how selective you are.


----------



## Timeman (Oct 3, 2008)

I am afraid you will end up with more than one table no matter how selective you are.!!!

I think your right mike  for me just getting my first table made is just making me want 2 of them.. For me the trick is getting it how I want it for the Incra to work for router table and saw table so far I have some ideas in my head but need more 

talk to night mate cheers..


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike, or anyone who knows, can you tell me why, every time the word fence is used, it ends up underlined and with a double headed arrow in front of it.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like Mark has programmed some key words in the forums to define a few things.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi
It's coming from the *Old Glossary Terms we don't have anymore 


http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?p=83275#post83275

When Mark updated the software it was lost, so he used the insert command to help with the woodworking terms 
You can also click on the icon and it will take you to the page for the term. 
=====
part of the HTML file below ▼

every time the word <a rel="nofollow" href="http://www.routerforums.com/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&item=fence" onmouseover="return overlib('A guide on the router table to move the workpiece past the rought bit in a consistent manner. Usually made from some sort of plastic, wood or aluminum [...]');" onmouseout="return nd();"><img class="inlineimg" src="http://www.routerforums.com/images/misc/vbglossarlink.gif" border="0" /></a> <a rel="nofollow" class="glossarylink" 
=========

*


harrysin said:


> Mike, or anyone who knows, can you tell me why, every time the word fence is used, it ends up underlined and with a double headed arrow in front of it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The old glossary was not lost, but rather set aside. The new glossary is search able and all entries have the notations you mentioned Harry. This is to assist new members by directly linking to the glossary when they find a term they do not know. In time the glossary will be fully loaded.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I like it. A very useful tool indeed. 

For more info about this, look here: http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/9821-new-glossary-addon.html 
http://www.routerforums.com/routerforums-com-news-feedback/9823-old-glossary-terms.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks guys, I now understand it but I'm starting to feel like I did when entering the electronics industry in 1950, so much that I don't know, however back then my mind was like a sponge, I just soaked up knowledge, not any-more I'm afraid.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I think the glossary is an excellent tool. It adds more value to this forum which in turn puts it way, way ahead of other forums.
Harry, my sponge is still working but the darn thing drys out a lot quicker these days. I have a desk full of notes to help but I keep forgetting which note was for what.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I used to watch the router workshop on PBS a bunch of yrs back and was impressed with the fact that you don't need to track your fence to keep it square with the table. A few friends who table route think I'm nuts even though I've proven by example that it isn't necessary.


----------



## Ed Fleming (Aug 29, 2008)

I appreciate your reply and the thought you put into it. I did build a table top probably overbuilt it. Just temporary legs for not, its my second try, and I think you are right, I will probably build another one! I like your fence, the dial indicator is a great idea / solution. I would atach a picture, but don't know how.

Thanks Ed


----------

